# boom of coepepods



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

they are physically everywhere you look, not big ones yet, but babies are everywhere (there are no fish in the tank). I honestly don't know what to do with all those guys honestly. there are a few hundered visible on each wall of the tank with strings of algae looking eggs all around the walls. It is intense. what should I do? add fish? I have been waiting almost 5 weeks now because I had a velvet outbreak and was waiting for it to subside...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I might just let it ride for another week or two until you feel it is safe the protozoan has gone. Some people wait 2 months before adding fish to a system. Once you do add tank mates the copopods will level off as they did before, maybe go for a dragonette this time around, a mandarin of sorts?


----------

